# Bucks will change looks for 06/07



## WSU151 (Mar 13, 2005)

A poster on another message board learned that the Bucks will have a new logo/colors starting in 2006-07. Details weren't given, but he was informed it will be a "retro" look. He got his information from a top executive in the Bucks' organization - so it sounds legit.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

anywhere we can c wht they look like?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*They would update the retro version....not a bad idea, I really don't like the purple that much.*


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

wow this is good news. im glad to hear this. i really have been wanting a change for awhile now. hopefully they come up with something good. i'm sure they will. i like the bucks retro look much more than their current one. i'm not too high on purple myself. i would like to see green/gold. i think its a good color combination and it would look good with the bucks... :twocents:


----------

